# fractal design kelvin s36



## Hammerhead222 (4. November 2015)

Da ich am überlegen bin mir eine AiO Lösung zu holen wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand damit schon Erfahrung gemacht hat oder die selber im eigenen system drin hat.


----------



## GrueneMelone (4. November 2015)

Alle AiO sind mehr oder weniger laut. Hol dir entweder ein großen Turmkühler, wenn er rein passt oder hole dir ein Waküeinstiegsset.


----------



## Deeron (4. November 2015)

Das "alle" AiO's mehr oder weniger laut sind ist inzwischen auch nur noch ein Gerücht welches sich hartnäckig hält. Es kommt wie bei allen Komponenten auf Qulität, verbaute Teile und vor allem die Einstellung drauf an. Ich habe selber 6 verschiedene AiOs getesten und zur zeit auch ein DIY-Set (300€ Segment am laufen). Klar ist die DIY besser, aber auch die AiO's können bis auf wenige ausnahmen inzwischen Überzeugen. Mein Favorit der AiO's ist immernoch die Enermax Liqtech 240, welche leiser und besser Arbeitet als die Kelvin S24. Die S36 wird dementsprechend zwar besser Kühlen, ist aber von der Pumpe her trotzdem lauter als die Liqtech.


----------



## Hammerhead222 (10. November 2015)

Mit der Lautstärke wäre es ja nicht wirklich so ein Problem, da meine Graka da sicherlich lauter sein wird xD 

Aber trotzdem danke für die Antwort


----------



## TollerHecht (10. November 2015)

GrueneMelone schrieb:


> Alle AiO sind mehr oder weniger laut. Hol dir entweder ein großen Turmkühler, wenn er rein passt oder hole dir ein Waküeinstiegsset.


Genau... schau dir doch erst mal die S36 an bevor du so urteilst. Da steckt eine abgwandelte DC-LT 2400 drin, das ist ne übliche Waküpumpe. Ausserdem wird deine Graka lauter sein als ne S36 mit 3 x Noiseblockern.


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. November 2015)

Die Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 hat ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis.

Bewertung auf mindfactory:



> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe mir den Freezer am Freitag bestellt und Samstag war er da.
> Hierfür schon mal 5 Sterne.
> Die Montage gestaltete sich sehr einfach.
> ...


----------



## Hammerhead222 (14. November 2015)

Hallo, danke für eure Tipps und Bemühungen mir zu helfen. 

Aber nach langer Überlegung bin ich dazu gekommen mir einen Doppelturmkühler zu holen. 
RaiJintek Tisis wird es werden. 

Scheint eine ordentliche Kühlleistung zu haben und ist bedeutend günstiger


----------



## Hammerhead222 (6. Dezember 2015)

Nach nen paar Schwierigkeiten ist der Tisis endlich verbaut. 
War ein guter Kauf gewesen [emoji5]


----------

